# NVIDIA RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro



## Liberator (Dec 12, 2006)

I recently bought a game for my PC that is running on this software. The software shows that it has a 32 MB memory. The game uses for graphics 32 MB, but the game still won't support my driver. Someone please help me!:sigh:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moved you to the games forum


----------



## Liberator (Dec 12, 2006)

O.K., but I still need help.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

do you have the newest version of direct-x,and are the video card drivers up to date.

also start here this thread can solve some common issues.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/important-please-follow-these-steps-before-posting-120411.html


----------



## Liberator (Dec 12, 2006)

Here's the display stats. I'm running on DirectX 9.0. Click the thumbnail to view display stats.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

What game are you trying to run? The TNT2 series weren't much to write home about and are really only suitable for 2D work these days.


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

If you're trying to run anything less than 5 years old, it probably won't support the TNT2. Check whether your system meets the minimum specs for the game - you can use one of the two orange links in my signature to do this.


----------



## Liberator (Dec 12, 2006)

Which nVidia driver would you recommend for Halo?


----------



## Indoril Nerevar (Jan 7, 2006)

This is the driver recommended by NVIDIA for TNT2 cards:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/winxp_2k_71.89.html

Just make sure that Halo supports the TNT2.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

IMO without looking at requirements Halo wont run on a TNT2 .... u need atleast a Geforce3 i would assume.


----------



## Liberator (Dec 12, 2006)

Where can I get Geforce3?


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

well i would suggest a much newer card. that is the minimum. I would say look at a geforcefx5200 as a minimum to run halo. that will allow u to run it i would think. www.newegg.com is a good source aswell as www.tigerdirect.com . also many local stores have them in stock. im not sure where you live so i cant advise you on a direct link or suggested in store buy.

also if you could please post the computer specs ! that will help in finding a good video card for the system that will allow it to play halo.

EDIT: u just read you are in georgia. assuming that you could go to a local best buy and see what they have in stock. depending on the interface i would need to know your computer specs first !

for AGP x4/x8
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814121542 (my suggestion if you have agp x4 or x8)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814145082
for PCI (this will work in ANY case !)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814102696
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814130188
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814133007
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814139010

these are all lower budget cards especially the AGP cards. i dont know how much u are willing to spend. so in the next post please post your computer specs and also a budget !


----------



## gamerman0203 (Oct 28, 2005)

not to make things anymore complicated, but when you upgrade your video card, you may need to upgrade your power supply. Newer cards require more power...


----------



## Liberator (Dec 12, 2006)

I'm getting a new computer, so I'll wait for that I guess.


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Liberator said:


> I'm getting a new computer, so I'll wait for that I guess.


propably your best choice  keep us updated


----------

